# Pelvic Mass Biopsy :confused:



## cswift (Jan 11, 2011)

Howdy!   

      Can anyone offer any advise regarding appropriate surgical component code for a Pelvic Mass Biopsy? It appears as though I will need to submit 27299 at this time...anyone agree, disagree, or agree to disagree?  Thanks in advance!


CSwift, CPC, CPC-H


----------



## LAWRENCESWIEN@GMAIL.COM (Sep 22, 2022)

laparoscopic 49321


----------

